# Snotty nose



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

One of my son's 4-H does has a snotty nose. We noticed it the other day, it wasn't too bad. We had a few nights where it was really cool down in the 50s, and then really hot during the day, plus on Fri they were at a show and it was VERY dusty because it was so dry <wood shavings in the barn>.
She was acting kinda 'bleh' on Monday so I gave her some banamine, not sure that she had a temp, but she clearly felt bad. Also gave probios, and she bounced back, and was playing and eating fine once it started to cool off.

Yesterday morning everyone kind of had something coming out of their nose, but were fine after we got their baths and cleaned them up <it was cool again the night before>. 
We get to the show and this doe was acting really woozy. It was hot, in the upper 80s, and could have just been the heat and the fact she was very very sleepy.
I did give her banamine as a precaution because I forgot my thermometer!
She was fine after that, eating, drinking, etc.

Today she has a icky nose again, it's 100 degrees out, and her temp is around 103.9, which I think is fine for her in this heat.

Could it just be the heat, and just keep an eye on her? Her sister has had an icky nose off and on too. I'm thinking it might be the dry conditions and the heat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Temp is a tad high...put her in the barn or in the shade for a while....let her have time to cool down... if heat is an issue.... then retake her temp..if it is normal ...it is just a cold...if it is still higher than 103.5 start antibiotics could be pneumonia starting.... under normal circumstances... a goat regulates it's temp within the normal range of 101.5 to 103.5... if it is just a bit higher and was caused by running prior to taking a temp... to if the goat was out in the sun.... can alter readings.... :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam I appreciate it. She's been in the shade all day, too hot in the barn - no good air circulation in there compared to outside. There is a little bit of a breeze. She's not running around or anything, they are laying around trying to stay cool. 
I'll take her temp again, and perhaps start her on a round of penG? 

We aren't used to the heat like this, I was reading that this is the first time in 5 years we've hit 100 degrees.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would suggest putting out buckets of water with electrolytes in them. I use the horse electrolytes that are cherry flavored. I have both plain water and electrolyte water out. I've been doing that since I owned alpacas and I don't see any of the heat stress problems that other people usually see. I do also have fans running in the barn.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Several of our goats got a littly bit of a runy nose since it got really hot...not sure why it does that to them though..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a temp at the end of the day....when the temp(weather) cools down ...closer to sundown....maybe you will get a better idea... if she is starting pneumonia..... or get a temp early in the morning... before the heat starts...... that will be more accurate.... :hug:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have one with a little bit of a runny nose and a cough. I gave her benadryl today and it seemed to take care of it so I think we are dealing with allergies. This up and down temperature doesn't help and makes it even more worrisome. I hope your little one gets better.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I've been peeking out the door at her through the day, she seems to be acting fine, but still has some dry stuff on her nose, and occassionally a little runny. Her sister has had some too, her's has been clear. This doe had some that kind of looked green the other day, BUT, could have been when she was eating hay.
The others are clean, but were a little runny yesterday morning. I pray it's just the weather. I'll get a temp on her in a little while when it cools off more. She's been nibbling on hay.

I don't have any electrolytes, but may have a bottle of Gatorade if nobody found it, otherwise I can get some more tomorrow.

They are saying 101-102 for highs the next two days. No fun  

Sadly I can't put them in the barn with a fan, biggest issue is I'd have to lock them in. The only pen with access to the barn is the main pen and the older does and the buck are in there - mama will let them nurse and although I don't see the buck trying to breed them, I still don't want to chance it.

There is plenty of shade, they have their 'dirt' areas so I think as long as they keep taking it easy they'll be okay. If I have too I'll rub them with a cool cloth. If they weren't for 4-H then I'd just shave them! We shaved all the other goats about 2 weeks ago and I think that really made a difference on these hot days.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

nubians2 said:


> I have one with a little bit of a runny nose and a cough. I gave her benadryl today and it seemed to take care of it so I think we are dealing with allergies. This up and down temperature doesn't help and makes it even more worrisome. I hope your little one gets better.


Yeah the temps are worrying me too  I'm more worried about these two, but allergies could definitely be part of it, it's extremely dry here - we're in stage 1 drought  With all the dust, then the dust at the shows, etc. Plus we did just change hay last week too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you get a temp on her this morning? :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

No I didn't, not before it got hot  She is acting fine, I'm keeping an eye on her, she ate some grain, hay, water, and they are in the shade trying to stay cool. It's so hot  99 right now, but with the humidity it feels like 107. My eye is bothering me today as well, kind of runny/irritated , so I wonder if all of this could be heat and allergy related. It's soooo dry and miserable out


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes..the weather can cause issues...it has been awful this year.... if she is eating...drinking and acting OK ....it is probably a cold....keep an eye on her as you are doing and if she acts off at all ...get a temp.... then go from there.... :hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> Yes..the weather can cause issues...it has been awful this year.... if she is eating...drinking and acting OK ....it is probably a cold....keep an eye on her as you are doing and if she acts off at all ...get a temp.... then go from there.... :hug: ray:


Thanks Pam, again I appreciate your help  So far they all seem to be doing fine, thank goodness, definitely don't want any sick goats in this heat. This evening when it cools off I'll take her temp, then take the temp on one of the other girls to compare it to.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome.... :thumb: 

Keep us updated... :hug: ray:


----------

